# Rachio is gone



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Not found, no connection. Troubleshooting underway.

100% not a network issue. Hope this isn't the norm


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Gonna order a new rachio, this one is borked

Does see wifi, can't reset. Nothing.

Stuck with a single light, nothing happens.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

They seem to have pretty good support - did you contact them?


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

They have awesome support, emailed them last night, they are shipping a replacement Monday.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Great to hear!


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

support sent me an email informing that my replacement is on its way, no cc, nothing, just perfect cross ship replacement. All they ask is that I send the failed unit back with the included label. not a problem.

I will have to say this level of support is top notch. As long as the new unit has no issues, I have a second company to add to my favorites for product and support.

Rachio
Rapid Reel


----------

